# What shots for Thailand and Cambodia?



## ValHam (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi - I am going to Thailand in March - Pattaya - Bangkok - Chiang Mai and Chiang Rai - Hope to go to Siem Riep and Singapore as well - I have had the hep A& B shots - tetanus  - Which anti- malaria drug is used for travel to Cambodia - Siem Riep Area - Thanks kindly


----------



## Jimster (Nov 12, 2011)

*shots*

We have travel clinics in my part of the world- they will tell you everything-contact your local hospital.  I would add Hep c.  I use maladrone for malaria and it may be necessary to get a yellow fever innoculation for some areas. 

Having been to Siem Reap, I found the toughest part of the day was going to the Gelato stand.  Trade into King D'angkor hotel-it is an rci exchange with a complimentry free buffet breakfast and it has an Olympic pool.  It costs a ridiculously low amount of RCI points.  Siem Reap is becoming a real tourist town.  Of course, go to Angkor Wat- it is one of the new 7 wonders of the world.  Getting there might be a problem. PM me if you need info.  I have been to SE Asia 4 times in the last 3 years and have yet to get a mosquito bite.  Probably worse than all of the diseases is Dengue Fever and there is not much you can do about that.  

incidently i usually get a massage almost every day- it costs about $7.  Recently (last week when i was in SE Asia) I got a pedicure, manicure, foot scrub and 1 hour oil massage for about $17.00.  DO NOT GET A THAI MASSAGE-you will be sorry when they grind their elbow in your back and pull you apart.

BTW as to Bangkok, if all this is concern about going to a 3rd world country, think again.  Their major shopping areas will probably be an IMPROVEMENT in terms of selection, cleanliness and presentation on what you have in your city.  Just get off at the SIAM Center and Take the BTS and drool at its efficiency, cleanliness and on time performance.  We should be so lucky.  You can also sample the ethic food at Hard Rock Cafe, KFC, McDonalds, TCBY, Shakey's or Pizza Hut or if you want you can also eat street food and rice and noodles almost anywhere.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's a link to the Center for Disease and Prevention
Travelers' Health Page: Click on the portion of the Map 
that you are interested in.

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/list.htm

Have a safe, healthy trip.

Richard


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 13, 2011)

Your local health department or travel clinic is your best source for medical advice for such a trip.

Malarone was the anti-malarial I used for my Africa trip earlier this summer.  While more expensive than the other options, I didn't relish the thought of being in African with a yeast infection (a possibility for women proned to them when on strong antibiotics such as Doxy).


----------



## ValHam (Nov 13, 2011)

I plan to take Malarone since I am going to Siem Riep for 4 days from Kula Lumpur - However, I was told I do not need to take Malarone in Malaysia only Cambodia - Really worried about feeling sick on the Malarone - not the cost -I am also going to Langkawi from K.L. - I am not sure if I need anti-malaria drug in Langkawi - Thanks for the information about the thai- massage - does that mean I should stay away from massage in thailand ?


----------



## Jimster (Nov 14, 2011)

*massage*

No, massage in Thailand is fine!  But Thai massage is a particular type that is offered throughout Southeast Asia and elsewhere.  I do not recommend it unless you don't mind pain. LOL  A foot, or back or oil massage are very nice and relaxing.  Now there are places there it is more expensive (especially in fine hotels) but what you are paying for often is just a bit more pleasant surrondings.  In any case, it is cheaper by far there than here.  If it is any help, I don't even notice that I am taking the malarone, but then nothing ever gives me side effects.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 14, 2011)

ValHam said:


> I plan to take Malarone since I am going to Siem Riep for 4 days from Kula Lumpur - However, I was told I do not need to take Malarone in Malaysia only Cambodia - Really worried about feeling sick on the Malarone - not the cost -I am also going to Langkawi from K.L. - I am not sure if I need anti-malaria drug in Langkawi - Thanks for the information about the thai- massage - does that mean I should stay away from massage in thailand ?



Malone is started 3 or 4 days before you go to the infected area, and taken for a week after you leave it so you may still be "on it" once you leave Cambodia for Malaysia.  If your doc says Langkawi is an at risk area for malaria, you'll be on the stuff for the duration of your trip.

As for feeling ill, I was a bit worried about that too (who wants to be out on safari while sick?) but amazingly I had absolutely no side effects at all.


----------



## ValHam (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks kindly for all the information - I guess I am not the only travelor worried about taking malorane or any anti malaia - drug - just those nasty side effects - It sounds like Malarone is the best - Anyway, did you take dukeral for travel in Asia - I am not going to Asia until march and am going to Mexico this month so have started the first dose of dukeral - My doc said I could take a booster in March before I go to Asia if I want - I certainly don't want to get sick - I was told you don't need to take Malarone in Thailand - I am going to Pattaya - Chiang Mai , chiang rai and a few days in Bangkok.  Never been to Asia - I am going to Cambodia to See Ankor Wat - 4 days - any help on that trip would be appreciated - Anyone know of a good tour of the ruins or a driver to hire and we could do things ourselves - Where to go for that wonderful spa treatment in Siem Riep - Thanks again


----------

